# Why do you want to move to UAE?



## foodisgood (Jul 26, 2014)

I am new to this blog and I find it very interesting, i would like to know what are the top five reasons that make you move to the UAE? We are currently living in Canada but are from africa. We have a good life here if not the extremely cold winter. But since a few months my husband and I are tired to live here and looking for something better or different in a positive way. We exploring a lot of options but the UAE seem to offer us the lifestyle we are looking for. We are still in the earlier stage of the relocation process. I just want to know, people moving from european 
countries or nord american countries what make you want to move to the UAE? I know money is a big factor but are you able to save?
Thanks in advance for your replies, maybe your answers will help us in our decision.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

1. Its not a blog, its a forum - they are two very different things.

2. Money, money, sun, money and a good base for holidays. When the money stops, or gets not good enough, then its time to leave.

3. Of course you can save, you just develop a pair of balls and stop falling for the encouragement to waste money and to live beyond your means. Its not actually difficult but a lot of folks fall for the lifestyle thing and come back with no more cash than when they started.

The heat can get to you eventually - we have had about six weeks of 40+ degrees pretty much every day, combined with Ramadan (no eateries open in the day) and it can be a drag when half the country is either asleep due to fasting, or falling asleep at the wheel on the way to Iftar.

The only thing we miss is rain, proper rain and greenery but thats what holidays are for


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

foodisgood said:


> I am new to this blog and I find it very interesting, i would like to know what are the top five reasons that make you move to the UAE? We are currently living in Canada but are from africa. We have a good life here if not the extremely cold winter. But since a few months my husband and I are tired to live here and looking for something better or different in a positive way. We exploring a lot of options but the UAE seem to offer us the lifestyle we are looking for. We are still in the earlier stage of the relocation process. I just want to know, people moving from european countries or nord american countries what make you want to move to the UAE? I know money is a big factor but are you able to save? Thanks in advance for your replies, maybe your answers will help us in our decision.


Last year I would have told you something different. My experience is only with Dubai so I can only tell you about Dubai. 
I have not seen a comparable payroll in the areas I have searched. Couple that with very high cost of living. If "you"have to pay rent , you typically have to pay the whole year rent in one or two checks. 
There are some terrible drivers and sometimes you feel you are lucky to make it home. 
Two extremes. Going from extreme cold to extreme hot and humid. I lived in Arizona and it was hot. But this humidity really gets to you. 
Customer service is non existent in some sectors. Schools are expensive.
The locals are wonderful people and warm people. 
Food is good, winters are very pleasant.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I really don't get why so many people believe the driving here in Dubai to be particularly bad - maybe in comparison to what it's like in the US and Canada there is less adherence to good driving etiquette. But when you are able to compare the UAE with some other countries, then you'll find it not so bad.

Try places like Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, even Jordan or for real fun try Iraq. I can tell you from personal experience that here in sunny Dubai it's not so bad. Yes, the driving may be faster and a little more congested than what people are used to - but really it's not that bad.

Anyway, back to the subject in question. Like you many people feel that they need a change or a new challenge and that in itself can be good enough reason. Money is always a deciding factor, whether you're earning the same as you were back 'home' or less but taking into account the taxation issue (although I understand that this is not such a simple matter for those from the north American continent).

Quality of life can be so much better that your original home, although this must be tempered by the fact that it will seem exotic initially and you'd be wearing rose coloured spectacles - trust me, those will very soon be changed to very dark sunglasses, both to keep out the intense light/UV and also to hide the looks on your face (yes, you can become quite jaded quite quickly).

There is also the career reasons for coming out, maybe the market for a particular skill-set back 'home' is flooded with candidates and new better paid positions are few and far between - then unfortunately (and I've seen this first hand) there are those that quite simply cannot nail down a job in their home country and in despair travel overseas in the hope of finding one.

Customer service is available here, what I find more of a problem is the lack of good training - so often the customer actually knows more about a product than those that are trying to sell it to you !!! Don't forget that English will often not even be someone's second language, it can be even further down their linguistic skills list (but then again I have to admit to being a mono-lingual chap myself).


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> I really don't get why so many people believe the driving here in Dubai to be particularly bad - maybe in comparison to what it's like in the US and Canada there is less adherence to good driving etiquette. But when you are able to compare the UAE with some other countries, then you'll find it not so bad. Try places like Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, even Jordan or for real fun try Iraq. I can tell you from personal experience that here in sunny Dubai it's not so bad. Yes, the driving may be faster and a little more congested than what people are used to - but really it's not that bad. Anyway, back to the subject in question. Like you many people feel that they need a change or a new challenge and that in itself can be good enough reason. Money is always a deciding factor, whether you're earning the same as you were back 'home' or less but taking into account the taxation issue (although I understand that this is not such a simple matter for those from the north American continent). Quality of life can be so much better that your original home, although this must be tempered by the fact that it will seem exotic initially and you'd be wearing rose coloured spectacles - trust me, those will very soon be changed to very dark sunglasses, both to keep out the intense light/UV and also to hide the looks on your face (yes, you can become quite jaded quite quickly). There is also the career reasons for coming out, maybe the market for a particular skill-set back 'home' is flooded with candidates and new better paid positions are few and far between - then unfortunately (and I've seen this first hand) there are those that quite simply cannot nail down a job in their home country and in despair travel overseas in the hope of finding one. Customer service is available here, what I find more of a problem is the lack of good training - so often the customer actually knows more about a product than those that are trying to sell it to you !!! Don't forget that English will often not even be someone's second language, it can be even further down their linguistic skills list (but then again I have to admit to being a mono-lingual chap myself).


Your point about driving is very valid, however the original poster is in canada and driving habits are way too different. That's what I was suggesting. 
I came from America last year and the customer service that we are accustomed to simply doesn't exist. As you mentioned it is because they are not trained enough. But the problem is deeper than that. To hire a person, there are no working interviews, I could ask someone to come to my office for two days to see how they work, how they interact with people, are they a problem solver, are they team player.
Once one is hired it costs money to fire them before their term is up, and most employers would settle for below average employee.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

1 Saving, for me, it is very hard to save in Canada. Here we can.

2. Food is amazing. You can find almost any kind of cuisine in UAE.

3. It is four - five hours away from a lot of tourist destinations.

4. Cheap labour. I cannot even think of having two maids in Canada. Laundry is dirt cheap too.

Even after all this, I look forward to returning back to Canada as soon as I can.


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> 1 Saving, for me, it is very hard to save in Canada. Here we can. 2. Food is amazing. You can find almost any kind of cuisine in UAE. 3. It is four - five hours away from a lot of tourist destinations. 4. Cheap labour. I cannot even think of having two maids in Canada. Laundry is dirt cheap too. Even after all this, I look forward to returning back to Canada as soon as I can.


1. please do your research on this. It's getting harder to save in Dubai, specially since last year, coat of living has increased dramatically
2.food is great. 
3. Absolutely agree 
4. True, but the cost of bringing a house maid had increased as well
I totally agree with points 2,3 and 4. And those were the Same reasons we moved, but things changed and became more expensive. Some fees have doubled (agency fees 6-10K, 3K deposit, 5K yearly cost of visa, 300 yearly cost of health card, a mobile phone, flight from home country to Dubai, I don't know if one month vacation applies to maid)
It all depends on if your #1 point allows you to do #2,3 and 4 and save on top of that


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

brinks said:


> 1. please do your research on this. It's getting harder to save in Dubai, specially since last year, coat of living has increased dramatically
> 2.food is great.
> 3. Absolutely agree
> 4. True, but the cost of bringing a house maid had increased as well
> ...


I am able to save much more than what I was saving in Canada. The reason could be no taxes in UAE. 

I agree, cost of living in Dubai is going up. I am being asked to pay double of what I was paying last year as rent and I don't have any option, pay up or vacate.

With regards to the maid, I find it better to hire them from the agency than do the entire process yourself.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> I am being asked to pay double of what I was paying last year as rent and I don't have any option, pay up or vacate.
> .


are you sure you have 'no option'?
the law suggests this is not the case....


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

vantage said:


> are you sure you have 'no option'?
> the law suggests this is not the case....


Thank you Vantage but I tried everything.

They gave me a legal notice stating that they want to sell the property. I am renewing it for the next year and will see what happens then.

On one hand, they are saying that they want to sell the entire block, on other hands, new tenants are moving in on a higher rent. It seems, they want more than 20% increase, in my case, almost double.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> Thank you Vantage but I tried everything.
> 
> They gave me a legal notice stating that they want to sell the property. I am renewing it for the next year and will see what happens then.
> 
> On one hand, they are saying that they want to sell the entire block, on other hands, new tenants are moving in on a higher rent. It seems, they want more than 20% increase, in my case, almost double.


Have you checked the rental calculator? They are only allowed to raise the rent in accordance with this. (the latest date you can currently input is 31/08/14)
:: eServices ::


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

QOFE said:


> Have you checked the rental calculator? They are only allowed to raise the rent in accordance with this. (the latest date you can currently input is 31/08/14)
> :: eServices ::


They gave me a legal notice by Dubai Court, stating that they want to sell the condo.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> They gave me a legal notice by Dubai Court, stating that they want to sell the condo.


So ? 

That doesn't mean they can increase your rent now - they are still bound by the calculator as long as you are there.

Of course, they can sell at any time, with you as a sitting tenant and again, they cannot change nor can the new landlord change the calculated rises.

Pardon me for saying, but i think you have been had. If you want to be devilish, after you move out, if the same landlord re-advertises the property, you can go after compensation from him for giving false reasons for getting you out and have him banned from advertising the property for one or to years. More people ought to do this as it would stop owners doing the bait and switch routine.

My last landlord did similar - 12 months notice of selling up, and he advertised it, had the photographers around and didn't manage to sell it. Its went back up for rent at about 165 initially, but he's dropped it to 145 and its still up.

Karma- he's lost out more money than if he had simply renewed with us using the rental increase permissible which would have given him 140k and it wouldn't have been empty for three months


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

foodisgood said:


> countries or nord american countries what make you want to move to the UAE? I know money is a big factor but are you able to save?
> Thanks in advance for your replies, maybe your answers will help us in our decision.


Hi Forthisgood,

I used to live in Canada and had moved almost 4 years ago.
I am heading back to Canada.

It really depends in which stage in life you are, the things that you are willing to sacrifice here, your occupation....etc.

I will share with you my reasons. I am far from retiring.

Why did I move ?

1- Wanted to pay off my mortgage quickly. 
2- Enhance my skills by pursuing a new MSc (thanks for not paying income tax)
3- I and my ex wanted to live together and Canadian immigration rules were very strict.
4- Debt free.

These would take several years in Canada. So I am satisfied with the results.


Why am I am going back ?

a) It is too hot in the UAE. I missed doing outdoor activities in Ottawa. 

b) In my occupation, working for the employer that I was working for is a dead end. My occupation requires me to be there in Canada or US due to innovation. Here in the UAE they are hundreds of thousands of years behind. I will be in the working force for a good 20 years still.

c) Never had any plans to settle down here

d) Not a very productive society: Number of holidays is immense plus the so many other holidays. According to my friend who relocated back to UK life in the UAE was a big holiday. LOL So depending on your occupation yes life can be good if you are ok with the weather and hopefully not become unemployable back home.

e) I also disliked quite a lot how certain expats from English speaking countries tend to feel superior in regards to other people and races. Very sad thing here.

f) Not a stable country. Far from it.


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> My last landlord did similar - 12 months notice of selling up, and he advertised it, had the photographers around and didn't manage to sell it. Its went back up for rent at about 165 initially, but he's dropped it to 145 and its still up.
> 
> Karma- he's lost out more money than if he had simply renewed with us using the rental increase permissible which would have given him 140k and it wouldn't have been empty for three months


I'm seeing this a lot, landlords putting rent up or 'giving notice they want to sell', people moving on and the property sitting empty.

I hope it happens a lot more and forces a crash like last time.
Its pure greed.

A bloke at my company is doing the same, he owns a place and he's trying to evict the people in his property because he wants to put the rent up more than is allowed, so he's pretending to sell to get them out. I hope it comes crashing down around his ears and he ends up with an empty property that he can't rent out or sell.


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh and we moved here simply for a lifestyle change.

Until my wife finds a job here we're actually only making a little bit more than we earned back home, so not much chance of saving very much.

We have a nice standard of living I suppose but we had that back home as well.
We just fancied a change and had lived here before so we knew what to expect - although the cost of living now was quite a shock, its gone up and salaries have gone down.

Another bonus is that if you pick the right school here (and the company pays the fees) you can improve your childs education. Its a bit hit and miss so choosing the right school is important.
My lad went to the local primary school back home and although we live in a nice area its a mix of kids from various backgrounds and high-ish classroom numbers, so I don't think the kids got the same attention that they get here with smaller classroom numbers. 
We've seen an improvement in him since we got here.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Was offered a job here, out of the blue
It pays more
We can save more
It's a change of scenery
It's a mid-career change / boost / kick up the arse / stimulus
We can save more
It widens the family's horizons
It's a fantastic opportunity for the children
We can save more
Great holiday opportunities
Meet a diverse set of people at work and play
We can save more
I am doing things at work that would never have been possible back home.

Basically, we are now saving the equivalent of roughly 50% of our former UK net income.

No brainier.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

LOL Vantage ....no doubt you are concerned with the cash. The question is for how long ? that was my dilemma when I realized that I achieved my objectives. Cash is not king in my life sure I will miss all the savings and feel a lot of pain handing over a car on a year basis to the government going forward

I also agree that the scope of work gives you more freedom in the UAE generally, but I also learned that this is possible because companies are not well organised...you end up doing the work of other people at the end.

You have to be also cognizant that as time passes by you may not become relevant anymore for your employer. So what's the limit ? There is a reason for turnover in this region. Many want to go back home, redundancy (find someone better or equal for less)...some open businesses to stay etc.....

Just to let you know, UK economy is back to pre-recession levels and I heard that employment has picked up good really good.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> LOL Vantage ....no doubt you are concerned with the cash. The question is for how long ? that was my dilemma when I realized that I achieved my objectives. Cash is not king in my life sure I will miss all the savings and feel a lot of pain handing over a car on a year basis to the government going forward I also agree that the scope of work gives you more freedom in the UAE generally, but I also learned that this is possible because companies are not well organised...you end up doing the work of other people at the end. You have to be also cognizant that as time passes by you may not become relevant anymore for your employer. So what's the limit ? There is a reason for turnover in this region. Many want to go back home, redundancy (find someone better or equal for less)...some open businesses to stay etc..... Just to let you know, UK economy is back to pre-recession levels and I heard that employment has picked up good really good.


Not in my industry, it isn't. It's back, but fees are lower, and the pressure's higher.
It gets whacked with every recession, and never fully recovers.
It has spiralled downwards for decades.
I would be earning what I was in about 2006 if I went back. It sucks.

Cash is king for now, as I am trying to catch up with the big hole left by the past 5 years.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Good luck making up for the gap..I totally understand it.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hi Forthisgood,
> 
> I used to live in Canada and had moved almost 4 years ago.
> I am heading back to Canada.
> ...


IMHO, once the mortgage is paid, life is pretty easy. 

I am here on a three year contract and should get a huge promotion once I return back, but I am seriously thinking about going back even sooner.

There are no rules, people behave like they just came out of caves. Saving money is great but sometimes I think, if it is worth.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> So ?
> 
> That doesn't mean they can increase your rent now - they are still bound by the calculator as long as you are there.
> 
> ...


I intend to do the same even if I have to waste few grand on a lawyer. The building I managed by a real estate company and they have given legal notices to few other tenants. 

I will see what happens but I do have time till next July.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> IMHO, once the mortgage is paid, life is pretty easy.
> 
> I am here on a three year contract and should get a huge promotion once I return back, but I am seriously thinking about going back even sooner.
> 
> There are no rules, people behave like they just came out of caves. Saving money is great but sometimes I think, if it is worth.


Precisely once mortgage is off you have some peace, my problem was to let $ go lol.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

this pretty much sums it up!

expat-has-answer-to-question-so-what-made-you-first-come-out-here-tattooed-on-face/


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

Was this tattoo guy crazy to get something like that done?? I would never think of anything like that done to my precious forehead.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

rayh said:


> Was this tattoo guy crazy to get something like that done?? I would never think of anything like that done to my precious forehead.


Hmm, I take it you've not spent much time on the Pan-Arabia Enquirer?


----------



## UKSingDubai (Jul 25, 2014)

Ha ha I think a tattoo is going a bit far..but we all need to come up with interesting ways to introduce ourselves. As expat small talk can get a bit repetitive.
My reasons for coming here was work and an opportunity to help set up something in a new culture. I arrive next week and I am realistic that no where is perfect but looking forward to the challenge.


----------

